# What color is your room?



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

<----yellow uke


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Dark red.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

a standard apartment off-white sort of color. I miss my blue walls.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Off white walls. Bright white ceiling.


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

Blue


----------



## Jess2 (Oct 2, 2011)

lime green and wood-panelling


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Antique beige.


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dorm room walls: plain white walls
Back home: turquoise and light purple


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

I've got three walls this colour:









And one wall this colour:









I've got double doors on my room, so my 'feature' wall is the wall with the double doors, and it's that colour ^


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

It's white. Not sure what colour I'd pick if I had the choice.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

2 walls pink
2 walls orange


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

red


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

a striking off white.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

White, how boring.

My room was bright pink at my Mum's old house. I'd probably have it grey now if I could paint it.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

magnolia


----------



## Daniel87 (Aug 15, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Off white walls. Bright white ceiling.


same


----------



## TonyGSW (Oct 30, 2011)

Mine is Blue


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Apartment white.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I lease, so off-white, and my walls are completely bare. But, I keep "planning" to either blow up some photographs and frame them or paint something on canvas. This just reminded me of it...


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Teal.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Lilac... and I really don't like it anymore... I need to paint my room next summer, I'm thinking pale lightish green or an early morning sky blue... or maybe cream for two walls and the other two light coffee brown... I dunno. :con


----------



## Giephri (Oct 10, 2011)

I have two walls that are yellow and two walls that are cyan. My ceiling is white. They all actually look really nice together, but I really want all my walls to be like purple or lavender.


----------



## JackNoah (Oct 30, 2011)

jamesarcher said:


> I've got three walls this colour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have very light coffee coloured walls with chocolate-brown rugs and bedsheets, and that exact shade of teal accents .


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

This color


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Crappy brown


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Pialicious88 said:


> <----yellow uke


My old room was yellow and orange >_<

New one is blue.

Next one will be dark red and silver or some other color that goes with dark red.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

light blue!

I painted it myself...


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Kind of a cream off white color.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Green with teddy bear border on the top. I chose that when i was in kindergarten.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Eggshell.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Light salmon color. Very calming.


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

Blue


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

It was a dark apple red, but I (well, painters) painted the walls last year to a very light blue-ish gray. Doors are white with black trim. I love it.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

dark green/light green/yellow.. it all kinda fades in and out, my mum painted my room


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Yellow/gold


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

poo brown with beige carpet


----------



## Fiji07 (Oct 24, 2011)

*two tone*

Top half of wall light blue bottom half lime green

I like bright colors energizing


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Dark (but not burnt) orange. Would look cool but I painted it myself so it looks kind of crappy. : P


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Sometimes it looks like an 'evergreen blue' depending on the time of day/lighting.


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

I shouldve taken a pic of it, hard to des but its a blue shade, just maybe kinda like this guy ---> :mum with white trimmings


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Yellow


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Witchcraft said:


> Yellow


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Light faded blue.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Blue da ba dee da ba die.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*The room I am in now has wood paneling, kitchen is green lol the livingroom is open to my kitchen so i am kinda of in both.*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The first picture is of my walls and the second is of my ceiling in my room.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

White


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Boring ol' white. :blank


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

light blue


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Puke green.


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

shades of purple


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Bubble gum pink and pumpkin orange.
I painted it all by my lonesome and it took frigging ages! 
... Mainly because I was too lazy to paint 

I started painting it during the summer holidays last year and only managed to finish it in the summer holidays this year loll!

It took until 30 minutes after I painted the last bit to realise that I don't actually like my room bubblegum pink and pumkin orange.... 

So now its going soft lime and milk white. I wanted a green colour I saw a few months back called apple fizz... But it's not in the shops anymore :/


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

A black wall, a bersack painted wall, two white walls.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Grove green walls, white ceiling.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Blue


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

yellow


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies (Dec 13, 2011)

blue


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)

sailor blue


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

i wanted a light orange but the paint directly on concrete turned out to be a greenish yellow

i could only achieve that orange if i put on a second layer


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

Turquoise right now, but I'm about to move my room down the hall and I'll probably paint it a soft yellow.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

littlepickles said:


> Turquoise right now, but I'm about to move my room down the hall and I'll probably paint it a soft yellow.


wow, you must be strong to be able to move a room.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

A somewhat bright kind of green.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

red and blue


----------

